# where is the best place to purchase a ventless rangehood



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I am Needing information from the Cabinet makers on here…......ok….........I decided late in building my kitchen that I need a hidden ventless rangehood. Where can I get one, what type should I get that will do a good job…............. and won't break me up??

Robin Renee'

AKA…............Woodchic


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

LG stainless


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

This one is vented.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi GMan,

I think that I want….. a hidden ventless range hood. I have two cabinets that come down on my countertop, they will be 12 inches wide, 15 inches deep, 60 inches long. I have not worked that part of my plan out yet, how I want to finish up above my stove.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Outstanding job you are doing. I think you should get a union card and do this for a living as a professiona like you really are. I am very pleased to see your progress here. As an old electrician I would have to say that anything ventess could work but it also requires a lot of maintenance. Activated charchoal filters would need replacing rather frequently and anything without any kind of good filtering medium would only work to throw and spread around the grease and grime so you will have to really consider getting a good one. A simple search on the internet should turn up many possibilities for you. Great job. Bye for now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Robin, We have a ventless. When LOML smokes teh kitchen, it doesn't remove the smoke. If it were me, I'd put in a vented hood and build some kind of valence to hide it. Ours is convertible, so if she makes a habit of it, I can run a vent )


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Richard! Ha….........professional, I am far from that, I am muddling my way through this. I don't mind changing filters, is there a brand of ventless that is better than the others. What seperates the good from the bad. What should I look for when I purchase one.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey TopamaxSurvivor! It's too late to vent…..........no place for it to go too. I have got to go with the ventless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It's never too late ) Get a sawzall!! Well, then I'd get the best filters you can find to get rid of the burned/ smokey smell or be very careful not to burn anything!!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't go up and I don't want to cut my logs or my block….............so ventless it is.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

one of the important things a hood does is to vent moisture from cooking. a ventless won't do that for you. hide the duct in the valance over the cabinets. worst case you could open the ceiling and run ducts between the rafters, but that doth make a royal mess, and you have to patch the ceiling what is over the hood? 2nd floor? closet? roof?


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

middle of the second floor sitting room is up above the stove….......running it up is not an option. It has got to be ventless…....


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This may give you some ideas:

http://www.kitchensource.com/nobots/range-hoods/d/undercabinet/1/atts/0,379/sort/0/s/2/n/1/


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

many range hoods today can be installed with or without the vent I did one this summer(along with a new kitchen and as I recall it was around why 100 bucks probably at Lowes. I can see no reason you couldn't enclose it as long as you leave some way for it to vent.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Could you go through the floor? Check on down draft vents systems. There are some that go behind the stove, take about 3 or 4 inches of depth and 30 to 36 inches wide. The one I used (don't remember the maker) but it raised up from counter top height about 6 inches when activated and then vented down through the floor and out the foundation or in my case there was a cement slab floor so I took it out through the back of some bottom cabinets to an outside wall. 
Just a thought. In my experience self venting doesn't work well. They usually have charcoal filter for the odor.

Here is a neat hood that can be ventless with a extra kit. I just installed a similar one in my home over an island cook top. Works great. * www.ventingdirect.com/windster-hi-36-36-island-mounted-range-hood-with-650-cfm-at-3-8-sones-four-20w-halogen-lights-hi-tech-electronic-6-speed-with/p416677*


----------



## Packman (Oct 28, 2007)

Robin …. stick to what your great at (cabinetmaking) and just order out. You won't have any smoke to worry about and you can cut out the dishwasher too.

Ray


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

ha…..........I can't get that lucky Ray…...........my husband says I gotta learn how to cook now!!

Robin


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a ventless for years. The only thing it did was keep the steam from hitting the cabinet directly above it. Other than that it served no purpose. I'd say that putting a piece of malamine or metal in the recess under the cabinet would do almost as good. The filters don't do much either. Steam is the only thing that makes it up that high.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would have to agree COTL. But if Robin is going to put one up, get the best filters you can. The basic unit form the big box store is a waste of money!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Might as well just open a window and stick a fan in it . 
The unvented units are a total waste of money…all they do is keep circulating the same air over and over and over and …....
Is your bathroom fan UnVented ??? 'nuf said : )


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

I sell kitchens, so when a customer ask for a ventless, I tell them it doesn't work, then I direct them to a ventless. because often times, it's not about what works, it's about having the complete kitchen. Go to Broan.com They have a great line of hoods.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I was in the same situation, venting was not an option. My microwave is my range hood. It's not as good as venting, but better than nothing.It goes through filters in the base of the microwave, and out the top.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Robin, I looked at the photos of your kitchen you have posted, I know that you said you don't want to cut your logs, but honestly, the space above the cabinets is perfect for running the duct work out the side wall and would be hidden. You could make a nice wooden cover for the outside of the vent to hide the termination cap on the side wall.

If you are deadset on going ventless, make sure it has both a grease filter that's washable and a charcoal filter to trap some of the odors. The big issue with going ventless is the moisture generated when cooking can make a mess of the cabinets, I personally would rethink the idea of cutting one of your logs in the sidewall of the house and get the smell and moisture out of that wonderful kitchen you've worked so hard on.

If you want a hidden vent hood GE makes several nice once, you can check them out on their website.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

OK I'll be the one to actually answer the question i bought mine a best buy now in your part of the country you'll probably have to special order a vent less one but hey its what you need.

you will have no problems as far as I'm concerned going vent less. i live in the great white tundra of Minnesota and vented hood are unheard of up here do to the cold.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*doyoulikegumwood*...the vent closes when the fan is off…..Two one way hinged flaps in use to prevent wind and critters from getting in. I bet some even exist in kitchens up North of you LOL


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

dusty i understand how they work i have installed one or two of them in my time but they just are not used in this area. cant explain it but every time some one has asked for a vented hood I've had to special order it.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys…..........Thanks for all of your suggestions. I am looking at the websites that I was given on this post. I haven't found anything that will work yet….......but there is more websites, and I have some time to finish that part of my kitchen, I am just trying to concentrate on getting my countertops and sink in. The cabinets that fit onto the counter top by the stove can wait for a little while, we may go ahead and move in.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

have you tried Häfele? they have some pretty nice ones. I am also curently building a kitchen and the Häfele catalog caught my eye with their kitchen stuff. check it out…. the quality is always good them.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I will check them out…..........Thanks.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Robin, I'm a bit late on this train but I would highly recommend getting a quiet fan, as the cheap fan I have in my ventless hood is so loud I hate to use it when I'm cooking…if I'm making that much noise I want to see a serious pile of sawdust collecting LOL!


----------



## clarencealvin (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey thank you guys for your ideas and suggestions i am waiting to finish my kitchen from long time..but now i can finish them with these ideas..
storage lockers


----------



## kelvinlars (Dec 17, 2009)

I shall find them and let you know in my next posting..
 deep lasagne dishes


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Robin, How are you? going crazy with that remod job? I'm doing that now and I've lost all sanity. L.O.L. I don't know why everybody is telling you bad things about the ventless. My Mom and Dad had one ever since I can remember and I get stuck with cleaning the filter every time and believe me they don't get all the grease but alot I just take some degreaser and clean it up and put it back, it's metal. That's what they had at the racket club where I worked as head of maintenance and if some one thinks they don't work just clean one. L.O.L. I don't know where to tell you to go to get one, If you are close to me I'll give you mine it still works like the day they got it. I changed cabinets and lowered them so I don't have the room to put it back up or I would, I'd give you mine. I think it works great just not perfect and getting all of the grease. I don't think any of them works at getting all the grease, I'd just make sure it had the metal and charcoal filters if it was me.Any questions you have give me a hollar. I'll try to help.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The reason is we say ventless is sub-par is we've had experience with a vented hood )


----------



## StormWish (Aug 16, 2010)

Robin:
Ductless range hoods are usually the second choice in range hoods. If it is possible that the range hood can be vented to outside, a vented range hood is the more popular choice. Vented range hoods expel stale kitchen air directly outside. If the stove is located near a window or against an exterior wall, then installing a vented range hood is a relatively straightforward process. The range hood must be vented outside; it cannot be vented into an attic or an interior wall.


----------

